# Handoff ne fonctionne pas



## trevorjones (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

après avoir creusé longuement de mon coté, je finis par venir chercher votre aide car je n'aime pas quand ça ne marche pas ! 

Mon mac mini late 2011 est sous yosemite beta publique 3
Le wifi est activé ( connecté à ma box numericable ), le bluetooth est activé aussi et fonctionne ( clavier et trackpad en BT ). J'ai bien vérifié que j'ai le BT low energy dans les infos systèmes donc de ce point de vue la, c'est bon.

Coté ioS, mon iphone 5 64go est sur la GM, wifi activé et connecté au meme reseau wifi que le mac, et BT activé

Les 2 appareils sont loggés sous le même compte icloud ( adresse .mac)

Handoff est activé dans les préférences ioS, mais en revanche, l'option n'est pas présente dans les préférences générales du mini ! Et donc forcement, handoff ne marche pas.

j'ai cherché partout, et je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi ca ne marche pas. 

Je ne pense pas que cela ai de l'importance, mais continuity fonctionne bien pour les sms et les notif d'appels vocaux.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Dark-mac (17 Septembre 2014)

Handoff est dans Préférences Système > Général > Autoriser les transferts entre vos Appareils iCloud et ce Mac.


----------



## trevorjones (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir Dark-Mac, 

merci pour ta réponse, mais c'est mon probleme : je n'ai pas cette option dans Pref Systemes/general


----------



## flamingo98039 (17 Septembre 2014)

pareil pour moi, option absente, je me suis dis que je n'étais pas compatible mais normalement le Mac Mini Mid-2011 l'est ? 

Enfin l'un dans l'autre ça me sert techniquement à rien, iPhone 4 pas bon pour IOS8, l'iPad 2 ok pour IOS8 mais pas pour Handoff qui a besoin du Bluetooth 4.0.


----------



## ET80 (18 Septembre 2014)

J'ai l'option d'activée ("Autoriser les transferts entre ce Mac et vos appareils iCloud"), la bêta public de Yosemite et iOS8 d'hier. 
J'ai activé le Bluetooth sur mes deux appareils, mais Handoff ne fonctionne pas (je ne peux pas lancer de SMS, ni d'appel, et j'ai encore moins d'icônes dans le Dock).

Lorsque je connecte mes deux appareils en BT, j'ai un message "le réseau n'est pas disponible, Assurez vous que l'accès au réseau est activé". Peut être que le problème vient de là, et si oui, savez vous comment activer l'accès au réseau? j'ai été dans partage, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi cocher 

Voilà voilà 
si quelqu'un peut venir à mon aide ça serait cool 
Merci

Bonne journée


----------



## L.Splash (18 Septembre 2014)

C'est normal que ça ne marche pas encore, il y a encore des soucis de compatibilité et bluetooth donc ils ont désactivé des fonctions qui seront à nouveau disponible à la sortie de Yosemite accompagné d'une MAJ de l'iOS


----------



## nicode70 (18 Septembre 2014)

L.Splash a dit:


> C'est normal que ça ne marche pas encore, il y a encore des soucis de compatibilité et bluetooth donc ils ont désactivé des fonctions qui seront à nouveau disponible à la sortie de Yosemite accompagné d'une MAJ de l'iOS




Tu veux dire que ce modèle particulier?

J'ai un Mac mini mid-2011 et un mbp Retina 15" fin 2013.

Handoff marche nickel sur le mbp mais je n'ai pas l'option sur le mini.

Je pense que c'est lié au modèle. (Qui était sensé être supporté car équipé BT 4.0.


----------



## L.Splash (18 Septembre 2014)

Non du tout en général apparement, sur mon air mi 2011 je n'ai pas l'option non plus, pas de sms du jour au lendemain, possibilité d'appeler et notifs d'appel mais rien de plus, j'ai chercher et ce n'est pas encore assez stable voilà pourquoi.
Après je ne sais pas pourquoi ça marche ton mbp, il est aussi en b3 ?


----------



## nicode70 (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui les deux sont sur la beta public 3


----------



## L.Splash (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah alors la je ne sais pas du tout. 
Dans tous les cas ce qui est sur c'est que ce n'est toujours pas au point donc t'inquiète pas, d'ici un mois ça sera parfaitement fonctionnel je pense


----------



## nicode70 (18 Septembre 2014)

Je ne m'inquiète pas du tout. J'ai pas besoin de handoff sur le mini. C'est mon serveur Plex. Tant que ça marche sur le mbp...


----------



## L.Splash (18 Septembre 2014)

Nickel alors


----------



## trevorjones (2 Octobre 2014)

Et bien, j'avais un peu d'espoir, mais finalement, pas de changement avec le BETA 4. Toujours pas de Handoff sur mon mini mid-2011.

Est-ce que ca fonctionne chez quelqu'un avec cette machine ?


----------



## nicode70 (2 Octobre 2014)

Toujours pas chez moi depuis la bêta 4


----------



## L.Splash (2 Octobre 2014)

Sur MacBook Air mi 2011, avec Bluetooth 4.0 j'ai jamais vu cette option dans les réglages alors que mon Mac est compatible.. Sous la b4


----------



## Bahamut84 (3 Octobre 2014)

la continuité SMS et appels a été supprimée dans la dernière maj iOS il me semble, en revanche Handoff fonctionne a merveille chez moi pour les app Mails, Plans et Safari et dans les deux sens iphone>mac et vis versa...
a noter, les fenêtre de navigation privées de safari ne sont pas transferees via Handoff ce qui est bien vu !
le bluetooth doit être active sur les appareils concernes, simplement en mode "detectable", ils ne doivent pas forcement être connectes ensembles, juste detectables...
si ca peut aider...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

essaie de mettre a jour ton mac mini avec la beta 4 ou la GM 1... quant a ton iphone il doit être au minimum en 8.0.1 ou 8.0.2... sachant que la 8.0.1 a vite été remplacée, je invite a passer a la suivante...


----------



## trevorjones (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Bahamut84, 

ta machine est bien un mini mid-2011 ? 
Pour le bluetooth, il est bien détectable sur l'iphone. En revanche, sur le mac, si je vais dans les infos systèmes, je vois qu'il est indiqué "détectable : non"

Comment as tu rendu ton mac détectable ? 

merci ! 
Trevor


----------



## L.Splash (3 Octobre 2014)

@Bahamut: moi je n'ai pas l'option pour activer Handoff sur le Mac :/


----------



## Bahamut84 (4 Octobre 2014)

trevorjones a dit:


> Bonjour Bahamut84,
> 
> ta machine est bien un mini mid-2011 ?
> Pour le bluetooth, il est bien détectable sur l'iphone. En revanche, sur le mac, si je vais dans les infos systèmes, je vois qu'il est indiqué "détectable : non"
> ...



alors peut être que ca ne fonctionne qu'avec la GM, mais je ne suis sur de rien... mon MBP est fin 2013, je n'ai pas de mac mini, mais jai vu sur un forum que le mac mini fin 2011 devrait être compatible... verifie la version de ton update, si tu as la Yosemite 10.10 (14A379a)...
enfin pour le bluetooth, je pense que tu peux faire "oublier l'appareil" (supprimer le mac mini de tes periph bluetooth) sur l'iphone, puis refaire un jumelage... une fois que les deux appareils sont apairés, c bon. et vérifie que ton iphone est bien en iOS 8.0.2




L.Splash a dit:


> @Bahamut: moi je n'ai pas l'option pour activer Handoff sur le Mac :/



verifie la version de ton update, si tu as la Yosemite 10.10 (14A379a)... si tu as la 14A379b, peut être que handoff n'est pas dispo sur la Beta 4, la je demande a ceux qui ont installe la BP 4 de se manifester...


----------



## F@bi1 (6 Octobre 2014)

ça ne marche pas chez moi, ni SMS ni TPH ni hand off malgré la stabilité de Yosemite.
Macbook pro retina fin 2013 Yosemite B4 & iPhone 6 sous 8.02



Bahamut84 a dit:


> alors peut être que ca ne fonctionne qu'avec la GM, mais je ne suis sur de rien... mon MBP est fin 2013, je n'ai pas de mac mini, mais jai vu sur un forum que le mac mini fin 2011 devrait être compatible... verifie la version de ton update, si tu as la Yosemite 10.10 (14A379a)...
> enfin pour le bluetooth, je pense que tu peux faire "oublier l'appareil" (supprimer le mac mini de tes periph bluetooth) sur l'iphone, puis refaire un jumelage... une fois que les deux appareils sont apairés, c bon. et vérifie que ton iphone est bien en iOS 8.0.2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bahamut84 (7 Octobre 2014)

F@bi1 a dit:


> ça ne marche pas chez moi, ni SMS ni TPH ni hand off malgré la stabilité de Yosemite.
> Macbook pro retina fin 2013 Yosemite B4 & iPhone 6 sous 8.02


SMS normal, pas dispo avec la 8.0.2, telephone, suffit activer la fonction dans les preferences de appli FaceTime sur le mac ainsi que sur le telephone,...
handoff devrai marcher, verifie que le bluetooth est active sur les 2 appareils et qu'ils sont appaires, mais tu n'as pas a les connecter, l'appairage suffit.


----------



## samesuffit (15 Octobre 2014)

Pour vérifier que le *Bluetooth LE* a bien été activé, rendez vous dans le *menu Pomme* puis *À Propos de ce Mac*.
Cliquez ensuite sur *Rapport système* puis sur l'onglet *Bluetooth*, et reportez-vous à la ligne *« *Version LMP* »*, si tout a fonctionné correctement vous devriez avoir la valeur 0x6 (ou simplement 6).

et moi ça donne;   Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge :    Oui
  Handoff pris en charge :    Non
Version LMP  6

suis bien en Mac mini Server (mi-2011) sous os x 10.10 beta6

semblerai que ce ne soit pas encore dispo???


----------



## Capraibaix (24 Octobre 2014)

Pour les "vieux mac", regardez à l'adresse ci-dessous :

http://www.macplus.net/depeche-81647-handoff-et-continuite-sur-des-vieux-mac-c-est-possible


----------



## samesuffit (3 Novembre 2014)

J'ai suivi le truc à la lettre et donc réussi à avoir handoff ok sur mon mac mini mi-2011.

Messages, sms, et appel ok...

Mais impossible de connecter les différents iPhones sous IOS 8.1 de la maison en Bluetooth.
Jumelage ok même après plusieurs "oublie" de cet appareil mais connexion d'une demi seconde puis plus rien...

Une idée?


----------



## Nathalex (4 Novembre 2014)

J'ai une question : pourquoi vouloir appairer les appareils iOS avec le Mac ? Je croyais avoir compris que tout étant automatique, aucune démarche en ce sens n'était nécessaire....


----------



## samesuffit (11 Novembre 2014)

Du nouveau;

En effet, en lançant le partage de connexion sur mon ibiniou, je n'ai plus de message de réseau indisponible sur le mac et une connexion stable Bluetooth entre le deux.
Mieux, les applications compatibles lancées depuis le mac lancent un icône sur l'écran daccueil de l'iphone mais rien sur le springboard. 
Et encore, une part une, à savoir la dernière ouverte sur le Mac.

En revanche, cela ne fonctionne pas dans l'autre sens, depuis le smartphone vers l'ordi???

On progresse!:hein:


----------



## Nathalex (11 Novembre 2014)

Ce que tu décris comme fonctionnement de iOS vers le mac est normal : seule la dernière appli doit fonctionner et pas sur le springboard mais depuis l'écran de verrouillage. Tout est donc normal au moins pour ça !


----------



## samesuffit (15 Novembre 2014)

Pas très pratique si l'on doit être en partage de connexion...


----------



## Nathalex (15 Novembre 2014)

Pas compris.....


----------



## samesuffit (15 Novembre 2014)

Si mon iphone n'est pas en partage de connexion, impossible de le connecté au Mac Mini...

Avec Samsung et son "Flow", et la compatibilité avec leurs TV, Apple va prendre une claque si il ne facilite pas la connectivité entre leur machine...


----------



## Nathalex (15 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai nulle part jusqu'à présent que le partage de connexion devait être activé sur l'iBidule pour que Handoff fonctionne. Du coup, tu m'as presque donné espoir pour résoudre mon problème mais en fait non. Rien ne change : si j'active le partage, Handoff continue de ne fonctionner que partiellement.

C'est pour ça que je ne voyais pas le rapport entre le partage et Handoff...


----------



## Nathalex (20 Novembre 2014)

Après mise à jour de mes iOS en 8.1.1, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. C'était pas la peine de se casser la tête !


----------



## samesuffit (21 Novembre 2014)

Nathalex a dit:


> Je n'ai nulle part jusqu'à présent que le partage de connexion devait être activé sur l'iBidule pour que Handoff fonctionne. Du coup, tu m'as presque donné espoir pour résoudre mon problème mais en fait non. Rien ne change : si j'active le partage, Handoff continue de ne fonctionner que partiellement.
> 
> C'est pour ça que je ne voyais pas le rapport entre le partage et Handoff...



Moi non plus je vois pas le lien entre les deux...

Et l'IOS 8.1.1. n'y a strictement rien changé.
A présent j'ai fais la MAJ de Yosémite alors je dois refaire la manip sur mon Mac Mini...
je vous tiens au courant

En revanche plus de souci avec l'autoradio!


----------



## samesuffit (22 Novembre 2014)

Toujours au même point avec les MAJ OS X et IOS...

Pénible!  :hein:


----------



## samesuffit (7 Décembre 2014)

du nouveau?


----------



## Etyries (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour
Je suis nouveau sur le forum, je rencontre le même souci que je n’arrive pas a résoudre, pourtant tous ts fonctionnais il y a encore 2 semaines
Quand je me fais appelé sur mon portable mon mac book répond et mon ipad aussi pas mon mac mini, quand je m’appel avec mon iPhone, je reçois les appel sur le mac book, ipad et le mac mini, j’arrive à m’appeler !
je pensais que c t matériel logiciels, du coup j’ai fais une session à ma compagne et quand je l’appel sur ts mes appareils ts les appareils reçoivent!
Un grand mystère que je ne comprend pas j’ai eu apple pendant 2heures rien à faire, je me suis crée une nouvelle session et cela ne fonctionne pas.
Ts est coche que ce soit sur l’iphone, l’ipad, le mac book et le mac mini, la fonction Autoriser les transferts entre ce mac et vos appareils iCloud est coché sur mon mac mini, elle n’apparait pas sur mon mac book, les mises à jour son identique
j’ai quelque chose de bizard dans mon iphone > réglage> messages> transfert de sms , j’ai deux fois mon imac
je sèche un grand merci à celui qui trouve


----------

